# My hand is on fire!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!!

Lighting matches frameless?&#8230;..sure! 
Remember the important is the indian and more important are the bands! hahaha

Thanks

Volp


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simply amazing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Simply amazing


Thanks bud!



Charles said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah!!!
You are the man!!!
Grande socio!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Yeah!!!
> You are the man!!!
> Grande socio!


 the crazy man!

Thanks fratello!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Now I understand ... you're an alien cyborg with laser eyes. *


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, man! That's very instructional for anyone who still asks the question, "Which slingshot is more accurate?" Maybe we should make this a sticky for the newbies.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

You are an incredible and accurate shooter! Frames, who needs stinking frames?? Haha! Amazing!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

:devil:



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Now I understand ... you're an alien cyborg with laser eyes. *


Laser eyes but I have to wear glasses! :rofl:

thanks a lot Mr. Monkeynipples....always a pleasure



Dayhiker said:


> Oh, man! That's very instructional for anyone who still asks the question, "Which slingshot is more accurate?" Maybe we should make this a sticky for the newbies.


hahaha every time I see that question.....I think "oh man....really?" 

The most comfortable slingshot for you is the most accurate, this means that if you hand is the most "comfortable" Frameless is the most accurate :rofl:

Thanks Dayhiker to stop and leave a comment!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> You are an incredible and accurate shooter! Frames, who needs stinking frames?? Haha! Amazing!


thanks a lot bud!!



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is my favorite video of the year


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> This is my favorite video of the year


Oh yeah! I am honored! 
Thanks man! You are great


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy!!!!!' Thanks for sharing


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> Amazing accuracy!!!!!' Thanks for sharing


I am happy that you liked it!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Incredible Volp...

Were you using 5/16 (8mm) for this?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Incredible Volp...
> 
> Were you using 5/16 (8mm) for this?


Yes....5/16
Thanks my friend


----------

